# tomorrow I am handing the endosphy



## jodie (May 3, 2005)

Tomorrow I am having it, pls say a prayer for me.jada


----------



## 22943 (Aug 27, 2005)

Good luck. It's pretty easy. I didn't feel anything when I had mine done.


----------

